# BENTLEY UPDATED SAT NAV CD - Thanks!!



## nickrt (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi
I just wanted to say to everyone in this forum...!!
I am in UK, have a Bentley Continental GT and wanted to update the UK map that was 2005.
The Bentley dealer told me there was no update, except to update the entire system to DVD for £3,000 or so!!
Having come accross you forum, I purchased the latest map from ebay
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...12048
Read this CD in as an ISO file on my computer. Did the same with the original Bentley CD. Copied over the Bentley manual to the new ISO, wrote a new CD, and YES it all works fine, including traffic information!!
Fantastic.
If any one would like help just let me know.
Thanks again Nick


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: BENTLEY UPDATED SAT NAV CD - Thanks!! (nickrt)*

Hi Nick:
Welcome to the forum!
Thanks very much for sharing your experience with the CD, that is greatly appreciated.
The Phaeton and the Bentley Continental series share some common systems, so, we hope you stay around and continue to contribute your experiences. We have a Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) that might be of interest to you.
Best regards,
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: BENTLEY UPDATED SAT NAV CD - Thanks!! (PanEuropean)*

Wow, across the pond they get a 2009/2010 update.
Over here we make-do with 2008.1


----------



## nickrt (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: BENTLEY UPDATED SAT NAV CD - Thanks!! (PanEuropean)*

Hi - thanks. I am now working on an interface to properly display on the in-car Infotainment unit, track/artist/etc. from an iPOD.
After much searching, none of the units available seem to work properly in the Bentley. i.e. display information, control from car, audio hard-wired.
Unless anyone has done this already?
N


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: BENTLEY UPDATED SAT NAV CD - Thanks!! (nickrt)*

I am pretty sure no-one has done that on a 2007 or prior Phaeton. The central do-it-all console was a great concept... for mid to high volume cars. In larger volumes, people would have developed new modules which would have upgraded/added to the functionality available through the central console. In fact this is what has ended up happening to equivalent systems at BMW and Porsche, where people are able to buy OEM modules not installed at origin and integrate them relatively easily to the central console. Even non OEM vendors have developed modules and interfaces that integrate seamlessly and aesthetically.
A major difference with these central units sold by the hundreds of thousands, is that the central console software was maintained and upgraded by the manufacturer to newer versions often able to adopt the latest modules. Not so for Phaeton!
Because of this failure, VW ended up abandoning the central console concept. The latest Phaetons have a fairly standard higher-end VW radio with all of the latest personal communications technologies and toys, a separate a/c console, and the vehicle and trip computer settings moved to the multifunction display in the instrument binnacle.
Dead end for the VW central console.








The only hack I have seen is where people crack open the central console and insert a new video cable going straight into the display. When one activates the hack, the screen is kidnapped for whatever purposes (rearview cam, alternate radio, etc), but there is zero interaction with the real system. The hack must be turned off for the display to return to normal.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: BENTLEY UPDATED SAT NAV CD - Thanks!! (Itzmann)*

Itzmann:
Does your post mean that there is no way of upgrading the mapping system to one that shows the street names? In other words have a DVD based system Vs. the current CD based one. I have read some posts on this subject, but none have been definitive on this question.
There is another current thread, "Anyone for an Upgrade", that talks about replacing the entire module with either an aftermarket one or using a post 2007 Phaeton module that is the same size as the one in our NAR cars. 
Thank you.
cai

_Modified by cai at 5:38 AM 11-10-2009_


_Modified by cai at 5:39 AM 11-10-2009_


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: BENTLEY UPDATED SAT NAV CD - Thanks!! (cai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cai* »_ there is no way of upgrading the mapping system to one that shows the street names?

If it has ever been done on Phaeton 2003-2007, it has never been disclosed in this forum or any other forum that I am aware.
On the other hand, people have done the t-splitter hack into the video cable to the screen and hooked up entire systems to the hack, such as Alpine navigation (with street names), DVD, iPod control, etc. But as I said earlier, such hacks represent a mere kidnapping of the screen while the underlying system and infotainment buttons remain active to the last screen immediately before the kidnap is activated.
Cheers,


----------



## t19mer (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: BENTLEY UPDATED SAT NAV CD - Thanks!! (nickrt)*

-


_Modified by Prince Ludwig at 1:29 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## EKZ84 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: BENTLEY UPDATED SAT NAV CD - Thanks!! (nickrt)*

Hi,
I've just read your thread with great interest as I too have a Conti GT and am looking to update the Sat Nav CD to give me the best road coverage in the UK as it can. Can you advise what year you were able to update to? I think I'm currently running the 2004 disc. Could you also advise where I might be able to get a copy of the disc so I can make one too?
Many, many thanks.
Edward


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: BENTLEY UPDATED SAT NAV CD - Thanks!! (EKZ84)*

Hi Edward:
Welcome to the forum.
Navigation CDs made for BMW vehicles of about the same vintage (first half of the 2000 - 2009 decade) work just fine in a Phaeton and - presumably - a Bentley.
The navigation CD reader for all three vehicles is made by Siemens. 
Have a look at this post - it deals mainly with North American cartography, but it will give you a good overview.
Obtaining up-to-date Phaeton Navigation CDs for North America (BMW CDs)
There is also a post listed in our Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) that specifically addresses the question of navigation CDs for the United Kingdom, including which CDs support TMC and which don't.
Michael


----------



## Treboryam (Sep 15, 2011)

*Iso files*



nickrt said:


> Hi
> I just wanted to say to everyone in this forum...!!
> I am in UK, have a Bentley Continental GT and wanted to update the UK map that was 2005.
> The Bentley dealer told me there was no update, except to update the entire system to DVD for £3,000 or so!!
> ...


Hello great to hear you have had some success with this problem i have done all that you say i just can see which files on the original bentley disc are the manual files.

some help with an extended explaination would be great.

Robert


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

nickrt said:


> ... I purchased the latest map from ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...12048
> ....


Nick,

The ebay link is broken now. Could you identify the specific disc you bought, was it BMW for example? I have been unable to find traffic information (TMC) on a recent CD bought directly from either Navteq or Teleatlas.

PETER M


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

PeterMills said:


> Nick,
> 
> The ebay link is broken now. Could you identify the specific disc you bought, was it BMW for example? I have been unable to find traffic information (TMC) on a recent CD bought directly from either Navteq or Teleatlas.
> 
> PETER M


Peter,

don't know if this is a UK problem, but UK 2011 seems VERY hit and miss with TMC but my French disc (same set) works a treat! Go figure........

Stu


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

According to previous posts, the UK Traffic Alert system is fee-paying, paid for by a one-off licence added to the cost of the update CD. The posts mention that VW never included the fee in the Phaeton disks, so TMC wasn't enabled in Phaeton UK disks. In most of the rest of Europe it is a free service and still works (I believe - can someone confirm? Edit - Stu's posting above seem to confirm it!).

The 2010/2011 UK/Eire update disk intended for Bentley Flying Spur 2005/07 (also Continental GT 2003/07 and GTC 2006/07, according to the list) works fine for UK traffic updates in my '05 Phaeton. As usual, it includes main routes in Europe too, so it's OK to get you somewhere near Dresden!

The jiggery-pokery to copy the vehicle Manual files into a SatNav CD copy of the ISO file, by using a couple of free downloadable CD utilities, also still works fine, as per the early posts in this thread. I used ImgBurn and UltraISO.

Whether you find any info of use in that Manual is another matter! I did wonder whether to update it (ie add any useful content at all!) but by the time I'd edited it I would know everything and wouldn't need to read it. Q.E.D. 

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Please see this thread: Choosing the correct Navigation CD for RDS - TMC in the UK, which is listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category), for additional information about navigation discs that support the traffic advisory function in the UK.

Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello Michael,

I think that Chris may be on to something here that we were not aware of. On the FAQ link you have just given, I had reported that TMC for the UK seems to have been being phased out on newer discs (though it continues in other European to a greater/lesser extent as per my posts on the link - and as you say, Stu).

However the trick I may have missed until now, is that Bentley SatNav CD's if you can acquire them (I'm working on it) may have TMC for the UK on the latest ones.

If anyone else out there has TMC on any 2011-2012 VDO Dayton CD discs do tell us.

PETER M

NB might it be worth locking this link and directing people to the FAQ one you refer to, i.e.:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...for-RDS-TMC-in-the-UK&p=73582536#post73582536


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

PeterMills said:


> Hello Michael,
> 
> I think that Chris may be on to something here that we were not aware of. On the FAQ link you have just given, I had reported that TMC for the UK seems to have been being phased out on newer discs (though it continues in other European to a greater/lesser extent as per my posts on the link - and as you say, Stu).
> 
> ...


Peter,

my discs ARE Bentley ones, (just like the wheels seat controllers wiper/lights stalk etc):what: Sometimes the TMC works, more often than not it doesn't! Sorry.

Stu


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I find the FM reception on the Phaeton is relatively deaf, compared to the Jeep and the Hyundai. All three have rear-mounted glass-embedded antennas.

Maybe it sometimes loses the Classic FM signal that carries TMC, or gets confused with the change of FM frequency when it traverses a transmitter region?

Or perhaps some Classic FM relays don't always have the TMC switched on?


Chris


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Stu & Chris,

Thanks for your feedback. I am going to attempt to acquire a 2011/2012 Bentley CD with TMC and will report on my experiences including the related (Classic FM) reception.

PETER M


----------



## tangofrog (Sep 25, 2011)

I just got a 2010 Supersport. The audio (Naim) is great, but the nav sucks. My wife's Merc has a much better stock nav system. Everybody has a better Nav.

Has anybody swapped the nav on a new Bentley? I don't want to change the audio, but I'd love to change the nav. I'm in the States. Are there any aftermarket places in LA that can do this?

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## mancuusa (Jun 8, 2016)

*cd*

hi how are you? how much did you pay for the update? and also what would be the change...the new address or would have a better look of the maps...this one sucks
thanks


----------



## Georgemartin (Feb 15, 2017)

*This should help:*

This should help:
http://www.latestsatnav.co.uk/bentley-4-c.asp


----------

